# Moving to 6D from 5DII



## junkwerks (Dec 13, 2012)

Now that the 6D is out there, is there anyone moving from a 5DII to a 6D? As in - getting rid of the 5DII for the 6D. Not including people already moved up to a 5DIII or greater. Just looking for the those that consider the move from 5DII to 6D. If so why?

I'm just curious. I actually just moved to one of these cameras from a 550. I bought the FF new.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 13, 2012)

That won't be much of an upgrade over the 5D2, Save alittle more for a 5D3.


----------



## junkwerks (Dec 13, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> That won't be much of an upgrade over the 5D2, Save alittle more for a 5D3.



That's what I'm looking for: Is the move from a 5DII to a 6D an upgrade or not? Or in my case, do you save the money on getting the once raved about proven performer or go with the new?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2012)

I would take 6D over 5D II for one reason - true auto ISO in "M" mode. 5D II has fixed auto ISO @ 400.


----------



## Trovador (Dec 13, 2012)

junkwerks said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > That won't be much of an upgrade over the 5D2, Save alittle more for a 5D3.
> ...



Yes, it is an upgrade. In this chart (The-Digital-Picture) you can see the 6D improvements over the 5D mkII in red. Do those improvements justify the move? only you can decide.

http://media.the-digital-picture.com/Images/Other/Canon-EOS-6D-Digital-SLR-Camera/Canon-EOS-6D-Comparison-Chart.jpg


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 13, 2012)

junkwerks said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > That won't be much of an upgrade over the 5D2, Save alittle more for a 5D3.
> ...



I think the move would depend on what you were shooting. If your AF isn't having to track moving subjects, and you're using low ISO's I doubt there will be much difference unless features such as the electronic chromatic aberration correction improves overall IQ. 

But if you were shooting moving subjects and needing to use high ISO's my guess would be that this camera is in a different league to the MK2.


----------



## jointdoc (Dec 13, 2012)

I am staying with my 5DII. I have no interest in the 6D. In the future I would consider the 5DMIII. Of course there is not a lot of info on the 6D yet so I guess I could be convinced it would be an upgrade but I doubt it.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 13, 2012)

Ive owned a 5Dii for 4 years and am still keeping it, mainly for diving. I have also been shooting with the 6D for nearly 2 weeks now. There are 3 main differences you are getting with the 6D:

1. Better Central Focus Square
2. Better High ISO Noise
3. Wifi Tethering

Granted there are a few other differences here and there, but in my opinion, and it is only my opinion, these three are the biggest. Is it worth the extra $300? 

Ive also posted a video on Youtube showing side by side comparisons of the 5Dii vs 6D with ISO noise in low light: 

Canon 6D vs 5DII - Is the 6D worth the extra cost & why? Comparison Tutorial

And have focus speed tests on my blog: www.michaelthemaven.com

M


----------



## Trovador (Dec 13, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> Ive owned a 5Dii for 4 years and am still keeping it, mainly for diving. I have also been shooting with the 6D for nearly 2 weeks now. There are 3 main differences you are getting with the 6D:
> 
> 1. Better Central Focus Square
> 2. Better High ISO Noise
> ...



Great video! I'm really liking the 6D!


----------



## junkwerks (Dec 14, 2012)

Michael, 

In the ISO video test can you tell if the noise performance is better because of any default camera setting? The noise does appear better with the 6D compared to the 5DIII but the picture also to me appears softer. Is it possible that the default noise reduction is set higher than the 5dIII?

Or maybe this is a better way to ask the question - can the noise reduction be set on the 5DIII so that image quality is the same as what you show on the 6D? (Might be a dumb question - I don't mess with video).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2012)

It is a upgrade, but slight at best. No reason to sell a 5D MK II to get one.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 14, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> I think the move would depend on what you were shooting. If your AF isn't having to track moving subjects, and you're using low ISO's I doubt there will be much difference unless features such as the electronic chromatic aberration correction improves overall IQ.
> 
> But if you were shooting moving subjects and needing to use high ISO's my guess would be that this camera is in a different league to the MK2.



+1
I'll keep my 5D2 for now. 6D does not look like enough of an improvement at low ISO where I use it to be a compelling up/side-grade. OTOH, I need to look at some shots to see what the noise structure is like on the 6D. If it doesn't have the heavily banded noise my 5D2 adds to low ISO shots then it might be worthwhile for me to migrate to it as a low cost FF EOS body. Or just keep it around for well-lit studio shots where I won't ever have to push its files.
As it is, I have other, superior performing low ISO FF bodies to use when I need utmost IQ.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is a upgrade, but slight at best. No reason to sell a 5D MK II to get one.



agreed
however say you were getting into something like weddings and had a 5D2 but wanted another body to dual wield a 6d would be a pretty good complement with its significantly better high iso ability


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 14, 2012)

junkwerks said:


> Michael,
> 
> In the ISO video test can you tell if the noise performance is better because of any default camera setting? The noise does appear better with the 6D compared to the 5DIII but the picture also to me appears softer. Is it possible that the default noise reduction is set higher than the 5dIII?
> 
> Or maybe this is a better way to ask the question - can the noise reduction be set on the 5DIII so that image quality is the same as what you show on the 6D? (Might be a dumb question - I don't mess with video).



Good question. It was set to Standard Noise Reduction on all 4 cameras I tested. (5Dii, 5Diii, Nikon D600, Canon 6D)

I also got the RAW plugins today that allow me to open the 6D RAW files in PS & LR, Im checking out the banding, etc, and it looks like the 6D is about a stop better than the 5Diii. 5Diii starts to fall apart at 6400, 6D is comparable at 12800. Ill redo the test and actually post the files for everyone to look at for themselves so they can judge. 

M


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 14, 2012)

5D2 -> 5D3
rebel -> either 5D2, 6D, 7D/2
7D -> either 5D3 or 7D/2

Depending on your purpose these might change. A 5D2 to 6D seems not a very big upgrade. However if you're in a business and 5D2 is enough for most of the things you do and it's already near breaking point, an upgrade to 6D isn't unimaginable. Let your purpose/goal decide what's truly an upgrade for you and not just because whatever has better specs.


----------



## M.ST (Dec 14, 2012)

I don´t need high ISO, auto ISO, Wifi; I focus often manually and not willing to use sd cards. Only my girlfriend use sd cards in the Leica M.

If I look at the shutter durability of the 6D (5d Mark III) I am not impressed in this price class.

I hold the 5D Mark II. The only cons is, that my first 5D Mark II died after 480.000 shots.


----------



## nickorando (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I HAVE moved from 5D II to 6D, and for my uses, it's a no-brainer. The 5D III might be a brilliant camera, but it's heavier and the grip is larger - it's much less comfortable to use for me personally. The 6D saves some weight and feels perfect in my hands. I don't need the fanciest AF system going, but I DO need it to work accurately in very low light from time to time. I do need WiFi - well, perhaps "need" is a little strong, but it's very, very useful to me. I do want GPS. I do need high ISO fairly often. All in all, the 6D resolves pretty much all of the issues I've had with the 5D II - including position of the main On/Off switch.


----------



## ronderick (Dec 14, 2012)

Just had a chance to play with the 6D earlier today at the local Canon service center. After comparing with the 5D3 on the same shelf, the 6D definitely is a bit smaller overall (especially the grip part is slightly bit thinner than the 5D3).

However, there's one thing that really turned me away from the 6D... No joystick!!! Argh!!! :'(


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2012)

One small thing that I really like is the 6D mode selection dial will spin 360 degrees in either direction.

No more stop lock at the end gap forcing one to reverse the dial and go all the way back around. This is maddening on the 60D where you have to spin it almost a full 360 back the other way if you are in Av or M and want to go to Movie mode. Very silly when the movie mode was only 2 or 3 direct clicks away if the stop lock didn't "divide" the top and bottom of the list.


----------



## nickorando (Dec 16, 2012)

ronderick said:


> Just had a chance to play with the 6D earlier today at the local Canon service center. After comparing with the 5D3 on the same shelf, the 6D definitely is a bit smaller overall (especially the grip part is slightly bit thinner than the 5D3).
> 
> However, there's one thing that really turned me away from the 6D... No joystick!!! Argh!!! :'(



It's taken me less than a whole week to realise that that's actually an improvement...


----------



## Wildfire (Dec 22, 2012)

Just got my 6D in the mail today. Replaced my 5D2 (sold for $1500, which is about what I paid for it earlier this year). I intended to get the 5D3 but decided to go with the smaller/lighter 6D and save some money in the process. I've only had it for a few hours but I can tell you that the 6D is better than the 5D2, hands down. It may not be a HUGE improvement, but there's nothing about the 6D that is worse than the 5D2.

Out of the 5D2, 5D3, and 6D, the 5D2 is the worst camera! It's a great DSLR, but if you could get the 5D2 and the 6D at the same or a similar price there's no reason not to go with the new body.

I would absolutely love to have the AF of the 5D3 (or even the 7D!), but other than that I can't really find fault with the 6D. Performs great in low light (both AF and ISO). I was always hesitant to go over 1600 ISO with the 5D2, with the 6D ISO 6400 is no problem. Even the shots at 8000 ISO I would consider useable.

6D is a great camera. I know the day will come when I sell it and replace it with a 5D3, but until then I will enjoy it immensely!


----------



## axel (Dec 22, 2012)

any facts about shutter live ????


----------



## FrutigerSans (Dec 22, 2012)

Does the lack of a dedicated WB button bother anyone? I’m the sort who’ll usually switch WB even if I shoot in raw to get a better feel of things on site. Having to menu dive for WB has turned me off switching my 5D2 in for a 6D


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 22, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> 5D2 -> 5D3
> rebel -> either 5D2, 6D, 7D/2
> 7D -> either 5D3 or 7D/2
> 
> Depending on your purpose these might change. A 5D2 to 6D seems not a very big upgrade. However if you're in a business and 5D2 is enough for most of the things you do and it's already near breaking point, an upgrade to 6D isn't unimaginable. Let your purpose/goal decide what's truly an upgrade for you and not just because whatever has better specs.



Very informative video Michael.

I belong to the "rebel -> either 5D2, 6D" group..

It is now even harder to decide which FF to get specially with the 5D2 being discontinued, the prices will continue to drop (<$1500 in newegg reported in another post).

What to do, what to do ? :-\


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 22, 2012)

FrutigerSans said:


> Does the lack of a dedicated WB button bother anyone? I’m the sort who’ll usually switch WB even if I shoot in raw to get a better feel of things on site. Having to menu dive for WB has turned me off switching my 5D2 in for a 6D



I have the same gripe with it not having the WB button my old 60D had. I used to set the "set" button to go straight to white balance settings and now I can't do it with the 6D. I found a temporary workaround setting the "set" button to open menu and as long as I have it selected previously I can double click the "set" button. I also put white balance into "my menu" to isolate it from other options I might accidentally mess with. Well, I said temporary because it would be a lot nicer if the next firmware let us set it directly. My 5D mark III bodies don't have this issue, which is why I always take them with me for events work now while the 6D stays home as a reserve body with my 1D mark III, in the studio, or for when I just want something light and small for vacationing and travel. I bought it because I saw my wife having way too much fun with hers, and she wouldn't let me borrow it long enough past a few test shots. Either way it's still way better than the 60D I replaced it with, I'm glad I don't have to shoot 1.6 crop anymore even for casual use.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 24, 2012)

Mikael Risedal said:


> it seems to be a good choice, the FWC and QE is higher in 6d compare to 5dmk2 and 5dmk3.
> You gain little bit in high iso and even in DR but there is not any heavy visible banding in 6d as in 5dmk2 mk3 at base iso



I need to shoot some test shots with the 6D and see for myself how much difference there is in low ISO banding and noise structures.
I'd like to retain at least one decent Canon FF body. The 5d2 was a disappointment to me from day 1. I must've given too much credence to the FF fan boys out there who were raving about it at the time..
I'm a much harsher critic now.
6D fits my hand fairly well, would feel comfortable in use.
Just have to wait until cost differential of selling 5d2 to buying 6D is optimal.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 27, 2012)

Mikael Risedal said:


> IF the AF point in the middle is sensitive as Canon claims it is a big bonus compared to 5dmk2 .



that too
Altho center AF on my 5d2 worked very well in super low light with a fast lens, no complaints.


----------

